# Do your males sing?



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok call me stupid but my males don't sing. I have a pied and a whiteface...now I know that my WF is getting use to this crazy sex craved girl that he's now sharing a cage with  but my pied male never sings...I just find my self walking in on them. This is going to sound dumb but is there something I can play for them like you do with canaries to get them to sing? :blush:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Talk to them alot. If you're sure you have males, they'll eventually sing even a little...some more then others. How old are they?


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah I talk to them a lot...but my one male is more wild not tame at all. My WF...as I said could just be not sure about the crazy girl in his cage. haha I'm sure that they're males 'cause I've had my pied DNA tested and my WF is well...ALL WHITEFACE haha All of my birds are all about 2-3 years old

I thought that at some point I had read that a certain mutation didn't really sing...so sorry if I got that wrong!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I have never heard that certain mutations don't sing but I do notice that my birds will act differently in different situations. I have a male Pied that sang very little 'till I put him in a breeding cage in a separate room. In the aviary he seemed shy and just trying not to be noticed. I have one Normal Gray male that only talks when he's in the breeding room. Some males sing happily in the aviary...others not so much.


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Huh...well maybe my boys are just odd. I'm hoping that my WF will be a singer. I don't have my pairs in the same room...maybe if I stick them in the same room the boys will sing?!! I don't know...no biggie


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

maybe he dosent like his relationship with his girlfriend:rofl:.LOL


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh I hope not...wouldn't that be the pits?


----------



## Adoril (Jan 11, 2009)

Yup my male sings, sometimes when he's trying to get my attention, he will start screaming, lol.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

How old are they and how long ago did you get them? Sometimes they don't sing until they're really comfortable.


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I'm glad to report that the new man took a little while but for the past week or so he's been singing up a storm. Now the thing is to get Lily interested...she seems to want nothing to do with him. HAHA She's playing hard to get I think! She's do the masturbating thing in the water bowl and then when he starts to sing she'll look at him but when he comes over to her she hisses at him. What a woman. Anyway...since he's started singing...Elvis has started to sing too. I'd never heard Elvis sing before...it was so cute. Surround sound love serenades!!:clap::thumbu:


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh BTW...I've moved Elvis and Priscilla into the same room with Screech and Lily. Makes for some interesting looks and birdie conversations but I'm hoping that it will help them all out in different ways.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Mine are more of the whistlers than singers. It depends on the bird itself.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine whistle so much it becomes a song of its own LOL 

they're not really "singing" like some tiels sing jingle bells, or some other song 

but their whistling becomes a Song i mean it has no choice to since they only seem to know like a few different tones to whistle to, and each one sounds different, then you get them all doing it at the same time (add in the budgies for "back up vocals" and we have a full fledge whistling band in the bird room


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I have one bird that has his own distinctive song and he taught it to 2 other boys. The ladies seem to love it as well.


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

Frankie sings more than i ever thought he would, and he NEVER forgets a song. I thought he did because it was a loooong time before i heard a couple of them...but he busts them out whenever he feels like it. His current song list is:
Jingle Bells
Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer
Yankee doodle
Frosty the Snowman
Zippitty do dah
Here comes Peter Cottontail
and the most recent-Take Me out to the Ballgame!

It also seems like he learns a new word every other day...and they aren't garbled they are VERY clear. LOL he kills me sometimes! My boyfriend said if I ever want another tiel it has to be a girl lmao!


----------

